# Styx River question



## FishWalton

Fished the Escambia and White Rivers many moons ago so a little familiar with those areas. 

Never fished the Styx River over at the FL/AL state line. Can anyone fill me in a little about the Styx. I have a 14 ft Jon/25hp kicker. I know it's small and suited for canoes and yaks, but how about small motor boats. 

In 2 or 3 months it looks like I may be in a positon of being in the Pensacola area fairly often so will be looking for fishing holes.

Any info/tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I think your actually talking about perdido which is the state boarder and yes you will be good just watch out for sandbars. The logjams move after a big rain simetimes that can be a pain. I enjoy fishing and just hangin out there.


----------



## FishWalton

You are right. I should have looked at a map first. For some reason I thought it was the Styx. I seem to remember seeing a "Styk" sign out in that area on US 90 some years ago, but my memory is fading and I dream a lot.


----------



## wld1985

Are you talking about putting in at Seminole (sp)?Down by the fire Dept,if so yeah it turns into styx if you go up river...Your jon boat will work fine,theres a few small canal's..But I've seen plenty of big boats up through there,even a tug-boat stays up that way..Like hopin said,watch out for debris in the water..


----------



## Trucker

Does anyone catch any fish up that way?


----------



## FishWalton

Been "fish'n" around on Google Earth and had zeroed in on Seminole as a possible good starting point. Have seen reference to this locationl. Thanks fo r tip on launch by Fire Station.
Already have an annual 
Alabama license. With what I can pick up here and maybe an exploratory trip or two I can get a better idea on the areas to fish and those to avoid.


----------



## LoCo2fish

*styx*

Perdido river is the State Line between Alabama/Florida,and there are two rivers that branch off of Perdido.South of Seminole you you can go up Blackwater into Alabama.
If you go north of seminole,perdido will split,stay to the left or straight and you will go up styx river. 
You can fish all of these rivers from a 14 foot boat,very well and all in the same day.well maybe not fish them well but you can run up all three rivers until you encounter LOG jams on all three rivers.
I was born and raised on those rivers and will be glad to assist anytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## murfpcola

You can launch at ruby's fish camp on the Perdido River. Located just off Hwy 90 before you cross the state line on Ruby's Fish Camp road. It is private but launch fee is only a few bucks last I heard. There is also a public launch in Seminole but I cant recall the street name. There is also a boat launch some refer to as sand landing that is located up Perdido river in the management area. I have seen it from the river but never by car. Dont know if they ever have problems but I would worry about my vehicle at sand landing as it is very isolated. But that is just me. There is a tug boat on Styx just south of 90 and several sportfish style boats up that way so plenty of water. The main thing to look out for is around the fork of Styx and Perdido. There are old pilings that are rotted off at the water line. there is a line of them south of the Sem public launch. These are about the worst. They are probably 50 plus feet off the AL shore. Some have rebar driven into the tops of them as markers. They are generally in a line. When you head down river from the public launch you need to immediatly look for them. I would make sure to wear my life jacket while learning the river, of course it is good to always wear it. I am on the river alot but dont fish much so cant help there. Several sand bars to hang out on and drink a few cold soft drinks. To me it is safer to navigate than upper Escambia once you learn the few problem areas, but I am much more familiar with it than Esc river. If you see a beat up 24 carolina skiff with blue bottom paint, that is me, say hello. Seems most people are friendly and can offer advice once you are out tooling around. Hope this was helpful and good luck.


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks a million to all of you. The information is very helpful. Every little bit makes exploring new waters safer and productive.


----------



## CatHunter

Pm sent walt


----------



## Trucker

Hey fishwalton, I'm gonna be trying out the Perdido myself. The Seminole landing is about as close as the Escambia is, might be closer, but I bought my Al. lisc. and I'm ready to use it. If you see a green Stratos bassboat over there with the driver looking real lost, that will be me. Maybe we can hook up over there and find some fish.


----------



## FishWalton

:laughing: Lost......... I will be right along with you there Trucker, but as Long as I have a good map I'll try just about anything within reason. Google Earth helps a lot and mytopo.com is excellent but costs some bux. That with the help here on the forum and I'm ready.


----------



## jcoss15

let us know how you do walt...


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

fellas , ive been all over those rivers and i know the most important thing i had was my handheld GPS.when you start getting away from landmarks like docks and parked boats ,houses ect it will all start to look the same.aint nothing better after a good day of fishing then being able to find that landing,not to mention it will tell you if your in AL or FL,nice thing to know when the ole wildlife man comes up on you.rubys charges $4 and has cold beer.seminole has a bait shop on the way to it.


----------

